

The Chipophone: a homemade 8-bit synthesizer - EgeBamyasi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pchpDD5EU&feature=player_embedded

======
EgeBamyasi
His website provides more info:
<http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/index.php>

